# Youth Gun Season ?



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

If you bow hunt this weekend, do you have to wear hunter orange and what if you are hunting bow only public land ? I'm pretty sure I have to and will do due to any kind of gun season but just curious. Thanks....Rich


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I believe so. 

As for a bow-only area...not sure...I haven't run across any public lands like that.

I was just going to post up a reminder about it being youth deer gun this weekend...beat me to it.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes you do. Any type of a GUN season requires everyone to wear hunter orange, whether bow hunting or other.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yep orange on ,even on private , except duck hunters don’t have to . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm hoping for kids hunting the private land beside me and run the deer on the public land I hunt.....Rich


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Good Luck.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Glad I stayed home, usually not a lot of shooting in my area youth weekend to move the deer , and with these weather most likely less .... 
Good luck to the youth that got out


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

My son saw several deer this morning, but none were in range for a shot from the 20g. Most of what he saw, I saw. I had a spike 10 yards behind me. Would have been a good eater, but I already got a buck this season. I did see a nice 8 point tailing 3 does, so there is still some chasing happening.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

My son took his sister out this morning and saw 4 doe and hunted till noon. Ashland County. I bow hunted on public land from noon till 5 and only saw a black squirrel and a grey squirrel with a red tail lol. Trumbull County...Rich


----------

